# Jeanie's attempt at a Journal



## Jeanie (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi anyone who cares   I suppose I can start a journal.  This may be a bit tough between my job, classes, kids and an inappreciative husband.  
   I began lifting about 7 and 1/2 years ago after my divorce. It was the best thing I ever did, well, both things were .  Since then I have remarried, gone back to school for my master's degree and increased my self confidence.  No one can tell me that 37 is old.  I have NEVER felt or LOOKED better .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeanie,

Welcome !  I am sure there will be many interested in your journal. You have done a fantastic job    got to ask though ... where are the before pics ? 

Gary


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome to IM!  Good job on changing your life


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jeanie! You look great and welcome to IM. I'll be keeping up with your jounal. Good Luck


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!
Welcome to IM! Your pictures look great so we will be interested in reading about all the hard work it took to get you there.


----------



## Jeanie (Sep 30, 2004)

Before pictures?  Never!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

I will follow along.  You look amazing!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Before pictures? Never!


Jeanie,

Thats not fair , everybody else has theirs up.  J/K   

What was your workout today ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jeanie! Welcome! You have a great attitude! I'll be checking in on your journal!


----------



## Jeanie (Sep 30, 2004)

That's the only one I have not thrown away.  No, really I will have to dig out some others, but other then while pregnant, thisis my heaviest.  148lbs.  
Let me just warn you, I don't know the names of all of these exercises 

SHOULDERS

Seated dumbell press
20lbs x 20
25lbs x 15
30lbs x 8
30lbs x 12 
20lbs x until failure

Bent over fly (rear delts)
20lbs x 15
25lbs x 15
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 8
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 8

Rope pull on lat machine (rear delt)
60lbs x 20
70lbs x 20
80lbs x 15
80lbs x until failure
80lbs x 20 drop to 70 x 8 drop to 60 x failure

seated dumbell press (single arm)aims more for rear delt)
15lbs x 15
20bs x 15
20lbs x 15
15lbs x 15

Bent arm lateral raises (dumbells stay in front of chest
basically raising elbowa to ear level and then back)
20lbs x 15
25lbs x 15
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 5 drop to 10 x failure
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 5 drop to 10 x failure 

Abs
200 sit ups
90 oblique crunches


30 minute bike ride at 16.4 miles per hour (average).


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Dang !!!! 

I pity your shoulders !!! Can you lift them now ? LOL  Those drop sets had to be killers


----------



## Jeanie (Sep 30, 2004)

I absolutly LOVE doing shoulders!  Those drop sets bring out the veins, striations and pump up my shoulders!  It feels sooooooooooooooo goooooooooooooood


----------



## klmclean (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome, I just started a journal myself and I'm really finding it helpful. I look forward to following your journal.  You're in amazing shape! Are you planning on posting your diet at all?  Love to see it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey! Welcome to IM.  

I have to say - you look amazing!! Congratulations - you have an outstanding physique!  

Is it 'just for you' or are you planning on competing one day?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I absolutly LOVE doing shoulders! Those drop sets bring out the veins, striations and pump up my shoulders! It feels sooooooooooooooo goooooooooooooood


Morning Jeanie  

What body part(s) are you going to annihilate today ?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 1, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey! Welcome to IM.
> 
> I have to say - you look amazing!! Congratulations - you have an outstanding physique!
> 
> Is it 'just for you' or are you planning on competing one day?


I don't think I have the dedication to compete. I hate failure, so, it is for me  and, i don/t want to feel like i need to get implants, I am hard enough on myself without anyone telling me that i need to improve this or change that.  I really do this for fun and I feel like competing would take the fun out of it!


----------



## jstar (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Jeanie 

I love your first post! I myself am going through a rough time (lost a job and broke up with a long time relationship recently) so it is SO GREAT to see someone who has picked herself up and pushed forward in spite of these things. Not to mention you made an amazing physical transformation along the way. 

I look forward to reading your journal and keep up the hard work and great attitude


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 1, 2004)

*todays journal.*

No weights today.  I will be doing back on Saturday and legs on Sunday.  However, I did some abs and rode my bike for an hour and 15 minutes I cant wait for Monday.  I have been on a 7 day binge  (hershey kisses, junior mints, gum, pretzels, goldfish crackers, tostitos, milk duds.....) and I am almost ready to go back on my diet.  I usually only eat these things on the weekend but since my husband asked me to gain some weight back I decided to stuff my face the whole week.  I am losing my cut.  But i did gain some strength. I was able to go from 30 pound dumbells for incline bench to 35 pounds


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow ... that's interesting that you don't compete and really don't have a desire to compete!  As the others have said, you look fantastic!! 

I found it quite entertaining that you choose all the good things  to gain some weight.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 1, 2004)

So do you all think that I even look good enough to compete and do well?  I just don't know.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> So do you all think that I even look good enough to compete and do well? I just don't know.


I say yes !  There are several women on here who have/do/are competing and they should be able to tell you for sure.  I would say guys too but we are probably not as subjective


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Jeanie.  Welcome to IM, I will be your official pervert for the remainder of your stay here.  Should you ever feel that your journal is getting too serious or non-chaotic, just let me know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie. Welcome to IM, I will be your official pervert for the remainder of your stay here. Should you ever feel that your journal is getting too serious or non-chaotic, just let me know.


 I can vouch for his services. He is superb at what he does. If you need to kick your journal down a notch, like down to the gutter... Max Mirkin is your man.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can vouch for his services. He is superb at what he does. If you need to kick your journal down a notch, like down to the gutter... Max Mirkin is your man.


She's still bitter.  Before I came along she had nice, proper journal going. (i.e. boring)  Now it's fun. (Sometimes.)


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 2, 2004)

Okay, this sounds like it could be fun.  I need a good laugh.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, this sounds like it could be fun. I need a good laugh.


Your life will never be the same.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Jeanie, welcome aboard! 

Physique looks fabulous! Really impressive definition and vascularity throughout your entire body. Muscle separation and symmetry is also outstanding. What are you current goals? Strength is looking great. Keep it up.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 2, 2004)

My goals? To stay like this or make myself better, possible add some muscle....but not too much. I am working on a way to add muscle to my lower pecs since most of my bodyfat is gone . I also need to have more disipline when it comes to dieting. I want my six pack to show when i am not flexing. I am sure I will think of more things to change as time goes on. Oh yea, I have a wide waist and wonder if there is a way to change that. I wouldn't mind having a bigger glutes either  (neither would my husband!)



Did Back and Biceps this afternoon: Early morning bike ride for 45 minutes

BACK
*Lat Machine Pull Down *) 60lb x16 reps 70 x 12 reps 80 x 12 reps 90 x 10 reps

*Pull Down Close Grip*
70lb x16 reps 80 x 14 reps 90 x 10 reps 

*T-Bar Rows *
*25 x 20 reps 35 x 16 reps 45 x 10 reps*
*25 x 20 reps*

*Single Arm Dumbell Row
25lb x 20 reps 30 x 12 reps 30 x 12 reps 25 x 20 reps

Shrugs
30lb x20 reps 30 x30 reps 

Standing Pull Down

60lb x 20 reps 70 x 14 reps 80 x 14 reps 70 x 14 reps 

[B]ARMS (I go light on my biceps because they tend to get TOO big)

Concentration Curls 
10 x 15 reps 15 x 12 reps 15 x 12 reps 

Incline Dumbell Curls (alternating)twist wrist at the end of the movement to bring out peak
10 x 15 reps 10 x 15 reps 5 x 15 reps 
Hammer Curl (standing) 
drop sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




10lbs x 15
5 x 10 

10lbs x 15
5 x 10


Eliptical for 30 minutes*


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 2, 2004)

Jeanie...to answer the question or if you could compete...YES!
Good luck on reaching your goals and welcome to IM!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!!  

I look forward to following along.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 3, 2004)

I am feeling a bit emotional this morning from all of the bad foods I have been eating and I have gone way over my alloted calories this weekend, last night was a doozy!  I really look forward to getting back in control tomorrow and cutting out the sugar.  
   I should tell you al that I appear to be very blessed when it comes to diet because I do not dare post the stuff i eat, even on my strictest days.  However, I do bust my ass in the gym and doing cardio.  Later today I will tell you a little about myself and how I became the person (or the body) that i am today.  I have to wait till the hubby is gone because he would be PISSED if he knew that I am a member of a site like this.  Jealousness???YES.  But this is something that I deserve to do and he just wouldn't understand.  So if i ever end abruptly, it is because he has entered the room.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am feeling a bit emotional this morning from all of the bad foods I have been eating and I have gone way over my alloted calories this weekend, last night was a doozy! I really look forward to getting back in control tomorrow and cutting out the sugar.
> I should tell you al that I appear to be very blessed when it comes to diet because I do not dare post the stuff i eat, even on my strictest days. However, I do bust my ass in the gym and doing cardio. Later today I will tell you a little about myself and how I became the person (or the body) that i am today. I have to wait till the hubby is gone because he would be PISSED if he knew that I am a member of a site like this. Jealousness???YES. But this is something that I deserve to do and he just wouldn't understand. So if i ever end abruptly, it is because he has entered the room.


 I am so sorry your husband feels the way he does about your bodybuilding. But I am definetly glad that you are here .  I feel you have a lot to offer to this site and vice versa .


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I am so sorry your husband feels the way he does about your bodybuilding. But I am definetly glad that you are here . I feel you have a lot to offer to this site and vice versa .


 I second that.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2004)

We are all here for support.  Not to make peeps jealous.  





			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am feeling a bit emotional this morning from all of the bad foods I have been eating and I have gone way over my alloted calories this weekend, last night was a doozy!  I really look forward to getting back in control tomorrow and cutting out the sugar.
> I should tell you al that I appear to be very blessed when it comes to diet because I do not dare post the stuff i eat, even on my strictest days.  However, I do bust my ass in the gym and doing cardio.  Later today I will tell you a little about myself and how I became the person (or the body) that i am today.  I have to wait till the hubby is gone because he would be PISSED if he knew that I am a member of a site like this.  Jealousness???YES.  But this is something that I deserve to do and he just wouldn't understand.  So if i ever end abruptly, it is because he has entered the room.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 3, 2004)

*Kicked butt today on legs!*

Leg press (30 degree incline)
90lbs x 20
180 x 20
270 x 20
360 x 15
450 x 10

Leg Press (20 degree incline) 
270lbs x 20
360 x 15
450 x 15
540 x 12


Hamstring Curl(lying down)
85 x 10
85 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 5 then drop to 50 x failure

Hamstring Curl (the one where you sit)
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 10 drop to 80 x 5 drop to 70 x 5 drop to 50 to failure

Leg Extenstion
110 x 10
110 x 10 
90 x 10
50 to failure 


Butt Blaster
90lbs x 20
120 x 15
120 x 15 
135 x 15 or until failure

One hour bike ride


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn it!  I knew all of that crap would catch up with me!    I am back up to 129.  The diet starts NOW!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn , you're as strong as you are beautiful ! 

Good workout


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you!  I gotta get off this computer and get my booty to work!  I hope to do cardio tonight and I will hit the gym tomorrow!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jeanie... just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jeannie, welcome to IM... absolutely awesome pics!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jeanie... I like your pics too.  But why are you always dressed?  You should inquire about IM's nudist policies.  We wouldn't want to get you into any trouble with Prince. (He can be a real tyrant about these things.)


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

Funy you should say that, I am actually naked as we speak.  yea, i'll be right back with a picture........


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Is that any way for a proper young lady to behave? 

Me thinks you've been hanging out with GoalGetter too much.  Not a good idea, she's a really bad influence. (Plus I hear she's got like fleas and stuff.  )


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Funy you should say that, I am actually naked as we speak. yea, i'll be right back with a picture........


  

Good Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!!     Your pictures are fabulous   .  Whatever you do- keep on doing it!!   

I'll talk to you later


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

ABS 200 sit ups
crunches on exercise ball

Incline Dumbell Press
20 lbs x 20
25 lbs x 15
30 lbs x 15
35 lbs x 8
25 lbs x to failure

Iso Wide Lateral Press Machine
50 lbs x 20
70 lbs x 15
90 lbs x 12
50 lbs x 15

Decline dumbell press 
20 lbs x 20
25 lbs x 15
30 lbs x 15
25 lbs x 15 

Cable Cross Over
30 lbs x 15
40 lbs x 15
40 lbs x 15
30 lbs x 15 (or until failure

TRICEPS
Standing pushdowns on lat machine
Curvy bar
60 x 20
70 x 15
80x 15
90 x 12

curvy bar (back to weights) 
60 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 12

Rope over head w/lat machine
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20

V bar
60 x 20
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 12

Cardio this morning on an empty stomach for 50 minutes


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Workouts look awesome!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Workouts look awesome!


Thanks!  
I am back down to 125.4lbs this morning !  It feels good to be back on track.    I actually enjoy going to the gym when I feel good about my weight.  I feel like everyone can tell that i have been cheating just by looking at my skin/bloatedness.  
  Today I have to get on a bus with the seniors at the school that I work at to take them to a college fair.  I am NOT looking forward to it .  This is an inner city school and gangs pretty much rule the school .   We can't ever wear red to the school because I guess they are mostly Bloods there!  I am not scared, but I'm not looking forward to going at all.  Hopefully i can get out of it.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!  Wow, that gang thing sounds scary  
Workouts really do look great!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good Morning Hottie!!    Your workouts look great, thanks for posting them     Hope your having a good day so far!     Be careful on that trip if you do end up having to go.  Sounds scary   

Talk to you later!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie... I like your pics too.  But why are you always dressed?  You should inquire about IM's nudist policies.  We wouldn't want to get you into any trouble with Prince. (He can be a real tyrant about these things.)


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!!

Your workouts do look awesome!!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning Jeanie  


Just be careful if you can't get out of the bus trip


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Leg press (30 degree incline)
> 90lbs x 20
> 180 x 20
> 270 x 20
> ...



Just saw this!!!     WOW!! You have strong leggies there Girlie!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I am back down to 125.4lbs this morning ! It feels good to be back on track. I actually enjoy going to the gym when I feel good about my weight. I feel like everyone can tell that i have been cheating just by looking at my skin/bloatedness.
> Today I have to get on a bus with the seniors at the school that I work at to take them to a college fair. I am NOT looking forward to it .  This is an inner city school and gangs pretty much rule the school . We can't ever wear red to the school because I guess they are mostly Bloods there! I am not scared, but I'm not looking forward to going at all. Hopefully i can get out of it.


 Congrats on getting back on track!  

 As for the bus ride to the college fair -- is it mandatory? Or are these kids going voluntarily? I would think that might make a difference, you know, if they really want to be there, they'll be less unruly. Then again, for some it might just be a good excuse to get out of school and cause trouble somewhere else. Are you the only counselor going? Or are there others? How many students?

 NOT WEAR RED! How sad! I like red.  A lot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Just saw this!!!     WOW!! You have strong leggies there Girlie!!


 Seriously -- 110 for leg extensions. I practically cry at 70 or 80 lb after abotu 8 or 9 reps. hahaha! WOW.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

What's a butt blaster?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I am back down to 125.4lbs this morning !  It feels good to be back on track.    I actually enjoy going to the gym when I feel good about my weight.  I feel like everyone can tell that i have been cheating just by looking at my skin/bloatedness.
> Today I have to get on a bus with the seniors at the school that I work at to take them to a college fair.  I am NOT looking forward to it .  This is an inner city school and gangs pretty much rule the school .   We can't ever wear red to the school because I guess they are mostly Bloods there!  I am not scared, but I'm not looking forward to going at all.  Hopefully i can get out of it.


Is this some kind of prison release thing for them?  Tell the little bastards you'll take away their Crack if they shoot anybody! (I used to work with 10 year olds in summer camp, this strategy never failed.  )

Good luck babe, don't let the little fuckers intimidate you.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning all!  I amaaged to get out of the bus ride from hell!!! 

I rode my bike for 30 minutes yesterday and didn't make it to the gym because I had to take my daughter shopping for basketball shoes.  She made the travel team !  I am going this afternoon right after school.  Chest today!  
And I am down to 124.4 . And now its the weekend, so i am certain to put some "carb" weight back on!  Why do I do this to myself ?
  IF I am at 11 percent bodyfat now I wonder what I should be over the winter months?  What do the competitors do?  How much weigh do they put back on over the off season?  I have so many questions ?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What's a butt blaster?


Is a machine that focuses on the glutes , I like it.  i will try to find a picture of one to post.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Is a machine that focuses on the glutes , I like it.  i will try to find a picture of one to post.


 I have yet to use the butt blaster at my gym. I didn't even know it was there until the other day when i actually saw someone use it! It looks brutal!

 Is it that much more "effective" than doing walking lunges and such?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Sweetie   

Don't stress over your carb weight- it's just water and it always comes right back off   

Hope you have a great weekend, I may give you a buzz one night!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Ohhh! The butt blaster!     MY fav!!!!  So painful!! So good!!

I did it the other day with my bf watching.. he was like "OMG that looks like some form of medieval torture device"    

I HATE walking lunges!!  I won't do them, I look like a spaz.  Well I am a spaz, but I dont wanna look like one!!
I like Feet high leg presses, ATF squats, step ups and butt blaster for my 

Hi Jeanie!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie 

I'm not a butt blaster master myself..lol...I don't want to be sticking my ass out for all to see while in the gym...well unless I'm deadlifting


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohhh! The butt blaster!     MY fav!!!!  So painful!! So good!!
> 
> I HATE walking lunges!!  I won't do them, I look like a spaz.  Well I am a spaz, but I dont wanna look like one!!



I agree with both of these comments totally... as for the walking lunges... NOT gonna happen!   

Good morning Jeanie.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I agree with both of these comments totally... as for the walking lunges... NOT gonna happen!
> 
> Good morning Jeanie.


 Am I the only one that likes walking lunges? Jeez!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

Lunges suck in general.  Walking ones are just that extra bit of suck, that pushes one into a violent, dumbell hurling mood.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that likes walking lunges? Jeez!



Probably GG! lol  

I'll admit though my balance sucks, if I do walking lunges I am likely to fall over... I try to avoid things like this in the gym, it's just not cool!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that likes walking lunges? Jeez!


I am with you - I LOVE walking lunges! They add that bit of extra intensity to your leg workout.

You should try gorilla lunges as well - it is when you do walking lunges, only you do not straighten your legs, so you walk maintaining the bend in your hips/knees.... Owwwiieeee!! They BURN - But in such a good way!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Probably GG! lol
> 
> I'll admit though my balance sucks, if I do walking lunges I am likely to fall over... I try to avoid things like this in the gym, it's just not cool!


  Yep, me too!   I like sticking my glutes in the air at the gym when they look good!  Actually, they keep that machine in a corner so your butt faces the wall.   I also hate walking lunges and squats.  I basically use the leg sled.  The butt blaster is really good for your glutes but lunges are probably better for an all over hamstring/quad/glute workout.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 9, 2004)

Shoulder day!  

Work out wasnt the best because I was training someone who is a beginner.  

SHOULDERS

Seated dumbell press
20lbs x 20
25lbs x 15
30lbs x 10
30lbs x 12 
25lbs x until failure

Bent over fly (rear delts)
20lbs x 20
25lbs x 15
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 8
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 8


standing dumbell press (single arm)aims more for rear delt)
20lbs x 15
20bs x 15
20lbs x 15

Bent arm lateral raises (dumbells stay in front of chest
basically raising elbowa to ear level and then back)
20lbs x 15
25lbs x 15
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 5 drop to 10 x failure
25lbs x 10 drop to 20lbs x 10 drop to 15 x 5 drop to 10 x failure 

Lateral Raises
10lbs x 15
10lbs x 15
12lbs x 12 drop to 10lbs x 5
12lbs x 12 drop to 10lbs till failure 

Abs
220 sit ups
90 oblique crunches


Cardio 45 minutes on something that was kind of like an Eliptical/ski thingy
20 minutes on stationalry bike


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning!!     Hope you had a good weekend hun!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning Jeanie  

Looked like a god wo to me !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, time to get my   back into the gym!  I never should have started back with that chocolate and other bad stuff  .  I am at 129 again.  I know most of it is water since I haven't exceeded enough to gain fat weight.  Man, it is really hard to believe how sugar can add that extra padding of water and cause you to lose your cut.  I feel like crap  
    To make things worse, my computer crashed and I have been unable to get onto the internet for at least 2 days.  
  School and my internship have me so busy.  it just makes me want to eat.  I need help


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, time to get my   back into the gym!  I never should have started back with that chocolate and other bad stuff  . I am at 129 again. I know most of it is water since I haven't exceeded enough to gain fat weight. Man, it is really hard to believe how sugar can add that extra padding of water and cause you to lose your cut. I feel like crap
> To make things worse, my computer crashed and I have been unable to get onto the internet for at least 2 days.
> School and my internship have me so busy.  it just makes me want to eat.  I need help


 JEANIE'S BACK!!!  Good morning! I was beginning to wonder what'd happened to you! 

 You'll get back on track, J. You already did this before, and look at how far you've come. Don't beat yourself up just for a little water padding


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

yea, but it's extra hard when you are PMSing!  I wish i could get that to go away.  You would think that I would have stopped that at 11%bf


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> yea, but it's extra hard when you are PMSing! I wish i could get that to go away. You would think that I would have stopped that at 11%bf


 Damn, I lost it at 13%.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine just lightened up a bit.  I wonder when the stalker is going to come in for this feminine chat  
  Well, I am going to do some cardio at the gym now.  I am FFFOORRRCCINGGG myself to go     
  I will be back to report my time.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> yea, but it's extra hard when you are PMSing!  I wish i could get that to go away.  You would think that I would have stopped that at 11%bf



I'm right where you are hon     PMSing and getting over a weekend of major indulgence..it's wednesday and i"m finally starting to feel normal again and the water bloat is starting to go...wahoo...stick with it..you'll be fine again real soon!  Just makes you realize how GOOD you feel when you're working out and eating right and how CRAPPY you feel (and think you look) when you aren't


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

I feel your pain!    PMS, me and chocolate just go hand in hand.  Any Reese Cup within a fifty mile radius is NOT safe when I'm pms'ing!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, i did my hour of cardio.  I feel a bit better, still have the munchies though  
  Velvet, I am glad I am not alone on this!  NCgirl, I gotcha with the 50 mile radius thing


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, time to get my   back into the gym!  I never should have started back with that chocolate and other bad stuff  .  I am at 129 again.  I know most of it is water since I haven't exceeded enough to gain fat weight.  Man, it is really hard to believe how sugar can add that extra padding of water and cause you to lose your cut.  I feel like crap
> To make things worse, my computer crashed and I have been unable to get onto the internet for at least 2 days.
> School and my internship have me so busy.  it just makes me want to eat.  I need help



Hi Jeannie, I totally here you on caving in to the goodies... my weight has been yoyoing for the past month down to 153lbs back up to 159lbs and all because I keep lapsing with the diet... damn chocolate! lol


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jeannie, I totally here you on caving in to the goodies... my weight has been yoyoing for the past month down to 153lbs back up to 159lbs and all because I keep lapsing with the diet... damn chocolate! lol


  Thank you for sharing.  My weight has been from 124 to 130.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Jeanie  
What are you up to today ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

*Chest*

Incline Dumbell Press
15 x 20
20 x 15
25 x 15
30 x 10
35 x 6 (first time ever)
25 x to failure

Decline Dumbell Press
25 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15
25 x to failure


flat bench bumbells/elbows to the side
15 x 20
15 x 20
20 x 12
20 to failure

Cable Crossovers
30 x 15
40 x 12
40 x 12

Seated Press
20 x 20
30 x 15
30 x 15

Decline abs
20 x 3
last set to failure

Cardio 
45 minutes on eliptical


Now for some reason, I felt so much like it was Friday that I began my cheat week early.  I exceeded my calorie intake by 500 calories.....I just couldn't stop


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> *Chest*
> 
> Incline Dumbell Press
> 
> 35 x 6 (first time ever)


 CONGRATS!!! New p.b.'s feel awesome! Don't they!?



> Now for some reason, I felt so much like it was Friday that I began my cheat week early. I exceeded my calorie intake by 500 calories.....I just couldn't stop


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie ,

You probably needed those extra 500 calories to get through your wo .  Looking good and strong !  Congrats on the PB  

Remember, don't get down on yourself , just get back on track  and forget about it !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jeanie ,
> 
> You probably needed those extra 500 calories to get through your wo .  Looking good and strong !  Congrats on the PB
> 
> Remember, don't get down on yourself , just get back on track  and forget about it !


 Yeah! What HE said!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Great Minds Think Alike*

 

Morning!! I had a higher calorie day yesterday too!! We must have been thinking the same way yesterday     I'll give you a jingle some time this weekend!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Now for some reason, I felt so much like it was Friday that I began my cheat week early.  I exceeded my calorie intake by 500 calories.....I just couldn't stop



Ha... been munching on fruit and nuts all day and well exceeded my days totals... now I feel like crap.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha... been munching on fruit and nuts all day and well exceeded my days totals... now I feel like crap.


I know that feeling all too well  ....but my cheats are chocolates and other candies.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I know that feeling all too well  ....but my cheats are chocolates and other candies.



My usually are too, I was trying hard not to cheat today! lol
Thing is now I know I already went over I just want to dive into some junk food.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> My usually are too, I was trying hard not to cheat today! lol
> Thing is now I know I already went over I just want to dive into some junk food.


  That is SO ME!    I hate that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Jeanie,  

Just stopping by.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 16, 2004)

Okay. I have decided that I need to get back on track with the diet. I am trying to come up with a goal/date/reason to begin. I will think about it for a few days and then post a date that I will be accountable for. 

I was thinking maybe I could take a pic of when i start and set a goal and a date to do another pic. I like the way GG does her plan ....she has me inspired to do something similar. 
Thank God that I am actually getting "candied" out   . I think I jusrt need a few more days of junk before I get totaly sick of it. I can feel it coming. I have only gained a few pounds and most is water but I know that diet is the key to the way our bodies, exspecially our skin, looks. My abs were looking really good when I was at this same weight but with no junkfood. So it is now up to me to set a date. (please bother me about this!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ...I like the way GG does her plan ....she has me inspired to do something similar...


 Oh man. hahahahaha check your PMs, Jeanie. 



> Thank God that I am actually getting "candied" out   . I think I jusrt need a few more days of junk before I get totaly sick of it.


 Is that ever really possible? Getting sick of candy? hahaha!

 I'll tell ya, I have forgotten what it tastes like. In spanish we say, "Ojos que no ven corazon que no siente..." something like "out of sight out of mind." But I think if i have one taste, I'm going on a candy binge! haha!



> So it is now up to me to set a date. (please bother me about this!)


 SET A DATE JEANIE!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Good Morning Jeanie  

Thats the attitude you need . I have nothing but confidence in your ability to accomplish whatever goal you set.

Go for it Gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 16, 2004)

Okay, I am on my way to the gym to do some cardio and will do abs when I come home.  I will report back


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, I am on my way to the gym to do some cardio and will do abs when I come home.  I will report back



Okay, just checking in to bother you!  
Good luck with your goal setting Jeanie, will be interested to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 17, 2004)

I did an hour and 20 minutes of cardio yesterday and thn some abs.  

I think I have decided to begin my strict dieting (strict for me at least) November 1st.  There is just too much Haloween candy temping me in the grocery stores 
  But I know I can do it because I have done it before.  Therefore, I will try to ignore the fat adding to my tummy for a while so that I can havea good "before Pic" to post!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I did an hour and 20 minutes of cardio yesterday and thn some abs.
> 
> I think I have decided to begin my strict dieting (strict for me at least) November 1st. There is just too much Haloween candy temping me in the grocery stores
> But I know I can do it because I have done it before. Therefore, I will try to ignore the fat adding to my tummy for a while so that I can havea good "before Pic" to post!


 That's a hellof a lot of cardio! What do you do? Run? Bike? Elliptical?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's a hellof a lot of cardio! What do you do? Run? Bike? Elliptical?


Some on a bike and some on an eliptical.  When I am low on my calories I don't do this much but the last three nights I have gone overboard!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Some on a bike and some on an eliptical. When I am low on my calories I don't do this much but the last three nights I have gone overboard!


 Which reminds me, i need to buy a bike AND SOON.  Perfect weather for evening rides coming up.

 Good morning, Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

I did nothing but eat yesterday...no cardio no workout   I am looking forward to getting back on track but my body just needs a break.   i missed my period(not sure if that is good or bad ) so my bf must still be pretty low . Off to work then class.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I did nothing but eat yesterday...no cardio no workout I am looking forward to getting back on track but my body just needs a break. i missed my period(not sure if that is good or bad ) so my bf must still be pretty low . Off to work then class.


Everybody takes a break once in awhile and I am sure you deserve one.  I am not very learned in these things but sounds like you should take some time off completely from training and diet then start something a little different . I take a week off every 9 weeks.  I have even gone as far as taking two weeks off   that was hard to do but I think my body appreciated it even though it hurt like hell when I started back up .

Anyway... Good Morning Gorgeous


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff!!!!!!!

I ate so much shit yesterday and didn't work out either!!    (But it was yummy!!)  I'm trying to come up with a new plan, I'm thinking of cycling my calories. Don't know yet though.  Have a good day hun


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like we all pigged out a bit!! I ate 2 bagels and pasta yesterday!!     Soooo yummy!!!  

Hi Hun!! SET A DATE!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

HI Jeanie!

I have a weekness for mars bars and reeces peices  
I've been good lately though


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I did nothing but eat yesterday...no cardio no workout I am looking forward to getting back on track but my body just needs a break. i missed my period(not sure if that is good or bad ) so my bf must still be pretty low . Off to work then class.


 Hey... how long have you gone without a period? This is my second month. I'm not as freaked out as i was last month, but it's still taking some getting used to.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Jeannie!

Ya, I missed my period last month when I was on that depletion diet...then when it did come, it was looooooooooooooooooooong.  The body doesn't like drastic things like low body fat or ultra low carb, or insane workouts lol.

How are you things with you..sorry, I haven't visited in a while..it's crazy here at work!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

*November 1st*

I have set the date to begin my routine of good diet and workouts.

             :bounce: NOVEMBER 1st is the day. :bounce: 
GOAL 1) I think I am going to work on making my pecs larger (to imitate breasts ) 

GOAL 2) I am going to start tanning to make myself feel like it is summer time.  

GOAL 3) to look like a figure girl when I go to the Arnold Classic so everyone wiill think I am a competitor


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

> GOAL 1) I think I am going to work on making my pecs larger (to imitate breasts )


 Count me in! hahaha! Me too!



> GOAL 2) I am going to start tanning to make myself feel like it is summer time.


 Like with a tanning bed? Or sunless products?



> GOAL 3) to look like a figure girl when I go to the Arnold Classic so everyone wiill think I am a competitor


 When is that? And where? And if you look anywhere close to what your pics look like in your gallery by the arnold classic, you will most def be confused for a competitor.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh and of course, goes without saying, GOOD LUCK!!!! You WILL kick ass.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

I just bought 30 tanning sessions which I will begin in December or Jan. 

The Arnold is in March, I think. I will probably have to take a break again between November 1 and then because I can be back where I was in the pictures in about three weeks if I really try..I hope


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

We should hook up at the AC Jeanie.  
Mind you I will be one month out from Nationals at that point, you might not want to be around me! lol   
Good luck with your new goals!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Good job Jeanie  


Looking forward to following along .


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We should hook up at the AC Jeanie.
> Mind you I will be one month out from Nationals at that point, you might not want to be around me! lol
> Good luck with your new goals!


Yea please don't take away my glory .  Just make sure you are all covered up and wearing no makeup when we are together...oh, haveyour hair all messed up too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I have set the date to begin my routine of good diet and workouts.
> 
> :bounce: NOVEMBER 1st is the day. :bounce:
> GOAL 1) I think I am going to work on making my pecs larger (to imitate breasts )
> ...



ha ha, I like #1

You go girl, we'll be right there with ya!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

G'morning Jeanie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Jeanie


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea please don't take away my glory .  Just make sure you are all covered up and wearing no makeup when we are together...oh, haveyour hair all messed up too!



LOL, hey lady I've seen your pics, whose gonna be taking away whose glory!!!   
You may just have to wack me if I get snappy because of low carbs, I hope hoping next seasons pre-contest diet will be easier to handle!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh... and good morning!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay, I just did some cardio and I am so happy i did. It totally elevated my mood!  i never thought that I would love doing cardio but I am addicted! It is the most awesome feeling.......better then sex and candy! scratch:wow, is that possible?)

I think I will start doing cardio 2 mornings during the week, one on my day off and one on Fridays (dress down days). Once I start to cut befor the Arnold Classic, I will do it more if I can. I am gonna be HOT   ! (at least my body will!) Now if I could just get bigger boobs and a face lift


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ...better then sex and candy! scratch:wow, is that possible?)


 NO. It is NOT. Then again, i have not had sex OR candy in a while, and have had plenty of cardio.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO. It is NOT. Then again, i have not had sex OR candy in a while, and have had plenty of cardio.


  Trust me  I don't get a lot of that now either since huby thinks I am too lean.. But that is fine, the more cardio I do the more candy and chocolate I can eat, who needs sex?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ... since huby thinks I am too lean..


 Please allow me to give your hubby a swift kick in the ass! You're a hottie dammit!



> But that is fine, the more cardio I do the more candy and chocolate I can eat, who needs sex?


 Well, when you put it THAT way... woo hoo cardio!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

"who needs sex"


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Competition*

Well, I found out that my hubby is actually competing with me.  I made a comment about leaness and he said "Oh, that's right,  you have to be top dog in this house"  HA HA    THE PLAYER HATER!   i CAN'T BELIEVE IT! that is so silly.  Sometimes I kinda wish he would just leave me and spare me the anguish for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "who needs sex"


Apparently you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Apparently you?


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah, like in his back "hold for sex"


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> yeah, like in his back "hold for sex"


 omfg. hahahaha! I'm just not going to get any work done today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

Chocolates just don't do it for me that way  


Taking chocolates out to dinner and eating them in the bathroom doesn't appeal to me
Eating chocolates on a coffee table? boring 
Falling asleep holding chocolates... could be really ugly in the morning.
and they just don't last as long


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Chocolates just don't do it for me that way
> 
> 
> Taking chocolates out to dinner and eating them in the bathroom doesn't appeal to me
> ...


I'll let GG come up with a reply for this one


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Falling asleep holding chocolates...


 The mental picture this conveys is just too much for me. hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I'll let GG come up with a reply for this one


 What? and strip your lovely journal of it's "fun for the whole family" rating?! Never! hahahahaha! That's Max Mirkin's job!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay, that was fun. I have to do some homework now so I am forcing myself to stay out of this forum until 3:00pm (same as Florida, Ivy  ) See ya later!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Chocolates just don't do it for me that way
> 
> 
> Taking chocolates out to dinner and eating them in the bathroom doesn't appeal to me
> ...




ha ha ha ha, good one..i'll have to use that somehow...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

But chocolate doesn't have a funny after taste!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

that goes both ways


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> that goes both ways




Are you sure???  I guess the phrase "taste like chicken" doesn't apply to that??? 


J/K


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

okay, i couldn't make it until 3:00.  I see you all have made good use of my journal .....NC are you talking about what I think you are talking about?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> okay, i couldn't make it until 3:00.  I see you all have made good use of my journal .....NC are you talking about what I think you are talking about?




Probably so....... but Luke started it!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had fun


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Can I have some of what you guys had for breakfast ?   You all are funny today


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I had fun




Yeah, I think we all did


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> [\QUOTE]
> 
> uh huh, ya, that's believable...NOT!
> 
> Velvet =     Now THAT's believable


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

i'ma good guy


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i'ma good guy


You know women will get you in trouble every time!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i'ma good guy


  That's what they all say.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You know women will get you in trouble every time!


 If he wants trouble, he's picked the worst (best?) one! Hahahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If he wants trouble, he's picked the worst (best?) one! Hahahaha!


  Yea, from what I have seen I think you are right


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> So do you all think that I even look good enough to compete and do well?  I just don't know.


Ahhhh........ hell yes!!!
Hiya Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ahhhh........ hell yes!!!
> Hiya Jeanie


Wow, what brings you here?  I suppose that gives me more motivation as i sit and eat pretzels while at my computer!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Wow, what brings you here?  I suppose that gives me more motivation as i sit and eat pretzels while at my computer!


Me motivate you 
Just thought i'd call in see who you were and what you were up to


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, you are welcome anytime.  I see you just did very well in a contest didn't you   I don't think I have the confidence to compete (or the breast implants to compete with some of the others!)  Not that that is a bad thing, i could just never afford it


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well, you are welcome anytime.  I see you just did very well in a contest didn't you   I don't think I have the confidence to compete (or the breast implants to compete with some of the others!)  Not that that is a bad thing, i could just never afford it


It's not about the boobs darling..... And i never thought i could compete either. But there i am  Now i'm hooked  From your gallery pics i think you would look increadible on stage  
You should give it a go, even if it was just for 1 time.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's not about the boobs darling..... And i never thought i could compete either. But there i am  Now i'm hooked  From your gallery pics i think you would look increadible on stage
> You should give it a go, even if it was just for 1 time.


I have thought abut it. maybe in a couple of years. I am so busy in my life right now. Thanks for the compliments, they are always welcome here!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Thats ok, it took me about 3yrs to build up the courage. I just think now i shouldn't have w8'd so long. It gives you great focus on training and diet, it really makes a big difference.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well, you are welcome anytime.  I see you just did very well in a contest didn't you   I don't think I have the confidence to compete (or the breast implants to compete with some of the others!)  Not that that is a bad thing, i could just never afford it


PPsssttt....I'm flat as a board!   Even look like a school boy with short hair!!       Boobies can be made with gel inserts!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well, you are welcome anytime.  I see you just did very well in a contest didn't you   I don't think I have the confidence to compete (or the breast implants to compete with some of the others!)  Not that that is a bad thing, i could just never afford it



Most of the girls I have competed with don't have implants, it's amazing what the posing suit ladies can create with foam and gel inserts!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> PPsssttt....I'm flat as a board! Even look like a school boy with short hair!!  Boobies can be made with gel inserts!


Oh, I didnt realize that you could do that But I still feel like there is no way I could stand up there and hold my own.  I always think that the photos somehow make me look better then i really do and that you all don't see what I see in the mirror.  I hate my midsection more then anything


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oh, I didnt realize that you could do that But I still feel like there is no way I could stand up there and hold my own. I always think that the photos somehow make me look better then i really do and that you all don't see what I see in the mirror. I hate my midsection more then anything


 Oh my god. I could have written this word for word Jeanie. I feel the same way (about myself, not about you!).


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oh, I didnt realize that you could do that But I still feel like there is no way I could stand up there and hold my own. I always think that the photos somehow make me look better then i really do and that you all don't see what I see in the mirror. I hate my midsection more then anything


Morning Jeanie  

We are always our own worst critic .  You  look great and some of the people here who have told  you that are competitors so they should know   But wether you compete on stage or not you're still a champion !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks *gwcaton*! you always make me feel better . I may try to use a strict diet like a real competitor when I start back in January (that is after I start Nov 1st thenm take another break the week befor Christmas until Jan.1) 
I think small breaks will be best for me that way I wont have to lose much each time I start again......did that even make sense? Sometimes I ramble 
You guys just may tak me into this competing thainafter all. 
Especially what you said *Rissole *the competing thaing giving you a new focus on training and dieting. I am an out of control person. I am an all or nothing person. *Moderation is my biggest challenge with diet *


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks *gwcaton*! you always make me feel better . I may try to use a strict diet like a real competitor when I start back in January (that is after I start Nov 1st thenm take another break the week befor Christmas until Jan.1)
> I think small breaks will be best for me that way I wont have to lose much each time I start again......did that even make sense? Sometimes I ramble
> You guys just may tak me into this competing thainafter all.
> Especially what you said *Rissole *the competing thaing giving you a new focus on training and dieting. I am an out of control person. I am an all or nothing person. *Moderation is my biggest challenge with diet *


You are welcome.  Glad to help. I just noticed the "title" under your name . Hmmmmmm bad wife ?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

yea, ya know....my husband says that to me sometimes and I just have to laugh.  "a bad wife"  hmmmmm....lets see, I am a ful time graduate student with classes and an internship, 2 kids to take care of and I try to be fit....so the house is a mess and I don't cook for him because he is so strict with his diet and doesn't share his food often, nor does he eat with us. he also refuses to do all of our laundy together but says that a "good wife" would clean, cook and basically, live just to be with him.  

I am not real happy right now, he told me last night that I should live in a trailor with my living habits.  He is a neat freak.  Okay, now I have tears


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> yea, ya know....my husband says that to me sometimes and I just have to laugh. "a bad wife" hmmmmm....lets see, I am a ful time graduate student with classes and an internship, 2 kids to take care of and I try to be fit....so the house is a mess and I don't cook for him because he is so strict with his diet and doesn't share his food often, nor does he eat with us. he also refuses to do all of our laundy together but says that a "good wife" would clean, cook and basically, live just to be with him.
> 
> I am not real happy right now, he told me last night that I should live in a trailor with my living habits. He is a neat freak. Okay, now I have tears


*OMG !!!!!!*

Jeanie I'm sorry I brought it up . Now I'm at a loss . it is terrible people are like that. Damn it ! xoxoxox hang in there Babe ! Oh , you can come live with us ! Training partners


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *OMG !!!!!!*
> 
> Jeanie I'm sorry I brought it up . Now I'm at a loss . it is terrible people are like that. Damn it ! xoxoxox hang in there Babe ! Oh , you can come live with us ! Training partners


 Damn Gary, see what you did? 

 No but seriously, Jeanie. That sucks. We are here for you, and while that might not make much of a difference at home, I hope that it helps you feel at least a little bit better. 

 You're not powerless, remember that. And you're not a bad wife for having and pursuing your own ambitions. Your children are fed and clothed, and you are faithful to your husband. If he wants a cleaner house, he's a big boy, and he can do his part. He didn't HIRE you. He MARRIED you.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, see what you did?
> 
> No but seriously, Jeanie. That sucks. We are here for you, and while that might not make much of a difference at home, I hope that it helps you feel at least a little bit better.
> 
> You're not powerless, remember that. And you're not a bad wife for having and pursuing your own ambitions. Your children are fed and clothed, and you are faithful to your husband. If he wants a cleaner house, he's a big boy, and he can do his part. He didn't HIRE you. He MARRIED you.


I knew someone with better words than me would come along !  Well said GG, very well said


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I knew someone with better words than me would come along !  Well said GG, very well said


 Thank you G. Sometimes I fumble over stuff and sound pretty dumb, but when I feel passionate about something (like women in these types of situations), it's very easy for me to speak from the heart... I feel for jeanie and what she's going through, as I witnessed some similar things for 22 years living with my folks.

 I dont' know how much to say abotu that here (not my journal!), but my mom's been through a very interesting last few years as she's learned to assert herself, after 30-something years of marriage.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie - you are NOT a bad wife     You are smart, beautiful, have two kids to take care of and you do it.  Your gorgeous, I'm sure there are plenty of husbands that wish their wife would spend less time cooking and more time working out and keeping fit!! He should be very very proud of you.  Your not a machine and you shouldn't be treated like one.   Okay, I'm rambiling- sorry, I just want you to realize what a great and special person you are


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> yea, ya know....my husband says that to me sometimes and I just have to laugh.  "a bad wife"  hmmmmm....lets see, I am a ful time graduate student with classes and an internship, 2 kids to take care of and I try to be fit....so the house is a mess and I don't cook for him because he is so strict with his diet and doesn't share his food often, nor does he eat with us. he also refuses to do all of our laundy together but says that a "good wife" would clean, cook and basically, live just to be with him.
> 
> I am not real happy right now, he told me last night that I should live in a trailor with my living habits.  He is a neat freak.  Okay, now I have tears



Jeanie, 
Your husband is being a complete jackass!!!   
How often does he help around the house, do 'your' laundry or cook you and the kids dinner?  Seems to me like you have the heavier work load here.
If he's that paranoid about having things perfect, wanting his laundry done and dinner on the table when he comes home from work then maybe he should fork out the $$$ for a maid and get off your case.
Hey sweetie, chin up, have a good day and don't dwell on this nonsense!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Jeanie, I realized that I rarely read your journal so from now on I am going to make an effort to read it on a daily basis. I just noticed your gallery pics and you look great!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support .  That is another reason I came here.  I can to about him to people that aren't his friends .  To be honest, once I get finished with school and get a job in the field I am going to school for, he will probably be kicked to the curb .  He is not the father of my children.  Yopu see, I am previously divorced and have full custody of my kids .  When I met my current husband he was so nice and fun to have around .  He was really interactive with me and my kids.  Now he is a grouch all of the time    .  I have confronted him with this and of course he puts all of the blame on me  .  I know what I need to do.  I just have to find a good time and some money


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey Jeanie, I realized that I rarely read your journal so from now on I am going to make an effort to read it on a daily basis. I just noticed your gallery pics and you look great!


Thanks for stopping by at this tragic time in my journal   Please feel free to come by and cheer me on.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

I hope that everything works out okay Jeanie, I really do. Good luck sorting everything out.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Now he is a grouch all of the time    .  I have confronted him with this and of course he puts all of the blame on me  .


Sounds like me at the moment, I feel your pain Jean....


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sounds like me at the moment, I feel your pain Jean....


Really?  please expand...


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie...start stashing money away.  Set up a savings account and have the statements mailed to your work.

Hang in there!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ....  I know what I need to do.  I just have to find a good time and some money


 Jeanie, knowing this makes me feel SO MUCH BETTER. I was worried about you. Hang in there and count on us to help you through some of those rough spots on the way.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 22, 2004)

Hang in there Jeanie... Stay true to yourself and have the strength and courage to follow your passions. Don't let someone else's insecurities impact on your choices in life - get out as soon as you can. Your life is worth so much more and you are wasting it with him.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Hang in there hun! And if you EVER need to talk, just call!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Sweetie..JLB's advice is spot on!  Don't let him know you are saving!  Do what you know in your heart is right for YOU.  We are always here for you


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jeanie...start stashing money away. Set up a savings account and have the statements mailed to your work.
> 
> Hang in there!


That is so funny , I was aready planning on doing that but I am trying to figure out where to have the statement mailed to since my work is actually my internship placement , so it wouldn't be appropriate.  I think I will ask my sister if I can use her address.  God, I hope he never finds this site .  I always delete the cookies and temp internet files.  Is there anything else that I need to do?  I want you guys to know that he has never physically hurt me.  Just be assured of that.  Oh, crap...he is home...gotta go!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

G'mornin' Jeanie.  I'm sorry to hear things aren't going so hot.  Just remember you've got alotta people here for ya


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 23, 2004)

I am back!  Great shoulder workout and cardio.  

Why is my husband being so nice to me all of a sudden?     Very odd.  Maybe my ignoring him and trying to avoid him is helping him to get the hint that he is not an enjoyable person to be around. 
Anyway, I talked to a friend of mine who is going to help me with my diet (once i start) and I also got some advice on tweaking my physique.  BTW, I asked for it.  I was told to stop going so heavy on the leg sled and to start doing lunges.   I knew I was going to have to start doing those soon.   He told me that I look boxy so this should help narrow my waist, along with widening my lats, to give a taper.  I can do that.  
  I am getting really excited about doing this 
Oh, i also need to adjust my posture since I am begining to look rounded in the shoulders   .....this is cause i do do back very often cause i tend to grow fast and get really broad/something else you know who complains about.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Jeanie  





			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> cause i tend to grow fast and get really broad


I wish I had that problem, well I do but in a bad way


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

hey! good morning! 

 Talk about adjusting your workouts! I had to stop doing upright rows, and do front raises instead because my traps were getting too defined in comparisson to everything else in that area.

 Lunges - an acquired taste, hahaha. I LOVE walking lunges. Good luck with the change-ups!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

I did a half hour of just lunges   But they are actually kina cool, my glutes where feeling good and round when i was done 

standing in place lunges (one at a time)
10lbs x 10
15    x 10
20    x 10
25    x 12
25    x 12

walking lunges
10 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 20 
15 x 20 

lying leg curls
70lbs x 5 : 65 x 2 : 60 x 2: 50 x 5(Couldn't do any more so I did drop sets)
repeat for 3 more sets

leg extensions
110lbs x 8 (knee hurt)
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12 drop to 80 x 5 drop to 50 x 5

hip abductor and the other one that goes with it
closing 90 x 15  3 times
opening 70 x 15 3 times
then did both to failure

120 sit ups
decline abs 12 x 3

had a shake and a 30 minute break 
Cardio
stationary bike for 50 minutes

nap


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Really?  please expand...


We were just fighting last week and you saying "it was all good and then they become a grouch etc" sounded like what i was getting put through but we had a good talk and its cool now. We have been married 12yrs last weekend and its for better or worse and that was a worse time so ya can't just kick it...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  

No I wasn't talking to you Riss. LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

My legs are sore today...I love it!  I am totally off my diet this week,,,,candy every day , well, I might take today and tomorrow off from my candy intake since I am starting next Monday.  I know that sounds kinda gross but I want to do a before and after where you can see a lot of improvement   Right now I think I am at about 14 percent bf%  and I love cardio so I know I will lose it in about 3 weeks, if that.  I really want to do some kind of photo shoot since GG's are so beautiful.  I would love to have pics of myself like that, especially to show my future grandchildren.  

Of course my husband doesn't want to do anything like that.  I even suggested we do a sexy type of shoot together but his reply was. "we are above that".


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

A photo shoot would be great ! All in favor say "aye"!! 

*AYE !*

You could always use a stunt double for your husband . I'm sure you would have no problem getting volunteers.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

"Aye" I will stunt double too


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> A photo shoot would be great ! All in favor say "aye"!!
> 
> *AYE !*
> 
> You could always use a stunt double for your husband . I'm sure you would have no problem getting volunteers.


.


Hahaha   You guys are funny!  I was thinking that I could do something with a santa's helper like gettup.  It would be abuot a week before Christmas.  I should be nice and tan (i bought tanning sessions), my diet will be in order and I should be looken pretty ripped.  I am exxcited 
Maybe I could use a couple of stunt doubles???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm not big on sharing....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good Morning Hottie!!!     Look at those abs girl--   !! You've got it going on babe!!     I think you should do the photo shoot- you look great already from what I've seen, I can't wait to see what a couple months bring!    I need to take some new pictures soon, I've been talking about buying a digital camera forever, I just need to do it!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm not big on sharing....


Guess you will have to sit in the corner then


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> My legs are sore today...I love it!  I am totally off my diet this week,,,,candy every day , well, I might take today and tomorrow off from my candy intake since I am starting next Monday. I know that sounds kinda gross but I want to do a before and after where you can see a lot of improvement Right now I think I am at about 14 percent bf% and I love cardio so I know I will lose it in about 3 weeks, if that. I really want to do some kind of photo shoot since GG's are so beautiful. I would love to have pics of myself like that, especially to show my future grandchildren.
> 
> Of course my husband doesn't want to do anything like that. I even suggested we do a sexy type of shoot together but his reply was. "we are above that".


 Oh man, i would love to see a Jeanie Photo Shoot!  You have a kick-ass body! 

 We've already established the husbands a dummy (to put it nicely). So forget about him. This is about YOU!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> We were just fighting last week and you saying "it was all good and then they become a grouch etc" sounded like what i was getting put through but we had a good talk and its cool now. We have been married 12yrs last weekend and its for better or worse and that was a worse time so ya can't just kick it...



Good philosophy..yer wife is a lucky lady


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

GOod morning Jeannie!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Jeanie - Just wanted to take a minute to let you know....you look phenomenal!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie - Just wanted to take a minute to let you know....you look phenomenal!


Thanks nikegurl!  
NC, I look more like my avitar right now, not like my sig.  Chocolate will do that!
However, the veins will be back......


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Hottie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

I am a little depressed today, probably a combo of the high sugar in my diet and thinking about my current future with my husband.  Not to feel sorry for myself, I just hate changes like this,  he is being so nice all of a sudden.  I wonder if there is a way that I can make him leave me? Hmmmmm


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Jeanie! Well dang girl if you look like your avatar, I'd say you stll look phenomenal. 

 Good morning!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Jeanie! Well dang girl if you look like your avatar, I'd say you stll look phenomenal.
> 
> Good morning!


Yea, but unfortunalty its not always about looks.  No matter how pretty you are or how cut you are, men will aways be dogs .... I don't know where that came from


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea, but unfortunalty its not always about looks. No matter how pretty you are or how cut you are men will aways be dogs .... I don't know where that came from


 HUH?! hahahahaha! Yeah i don't know either. But ok! And yeah most men are dogs. But then again some women give those dogs good competition for the  title.  

 And don't even get me started on CATTY women hahahahaha! I've sortof got issues with one lately.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And don't even get me started on CATTY women hahahahaha! I've sortof got issues with one lately.


Well get used to it!  It is going to happen now more then ever.   I gotta go to work!!   I'll talk to ya later!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Jeanie      Hope your having a good day so far!!     Hmmm...... you want to make your husband leave??? I'm sure I'll be able to come up with something- I hate breaking up with people, especially when they're kissing your ass because they know your about to leave- but drastic times cause for drastic measures!!     I'll call you on my lunch break and will chat if your around- just pm me and let me know!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

I have an idea that would make him leave... Can you buy me an airplane ticket 
Not all men are dogs....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

G'mornin' Jeanie


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie - Just wanted to take a minute to let you know....you look phenomenal!



* gulp * ... me too ... I just wanted to take a minute to say that, and a very long time to just take it all in.  That pic in your sig is   awesome!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

I want to be a stunt double too ... Morning miss Jeanie.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I just got back from doing an hour of cardio  that was nice except this guy at the gym keeps doing cardio with me and I think he is getting the wrong impression.   
I am getting ready to go have lunch with my daughter at her school and then I need to go to the grocery store.  I don't have to work today but the old man is getting off of work very early so i am not sure how much more I can get on here today. Hopefully he will go back to bed since he got called out on the job at 2:00am 
I hope you all know that i am just playen around with my flirting here in this forum.  I would never cheat....but wait...that WOULD make him leave me now wouldn't it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Jeanie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi everyone


 
THERE she is!  HI Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you guys think it is bad to think about someome else when you are being intimate with your partners?  I always felt bad about that but, man does it help sometimes


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do you guys think it is bad to think about someome else when you are being intimate with your partners? I always felt bad about that but, man does it help sometimes


 I think it's inevitable to some degree that something like that happens once in a while. We are fallible beings after all. But if it starts to become a problem in your relationship, well... you know.

 But I'd say it's healthy to fantasize once in a while.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> But I'd say it's healthy to fantasize *once in a while*.


  Just once in a while?  Oops


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Just once in a while?  Oops


 haahhahhhhhhahahaha!

 Well, if it's more than once in a while, in a long-term relationship, I'd say there's a bigger issue you need to address.  Maybe on your own, explore WHY you're fantasizing about someone else, or discuss with your partner if you feel it's because your needs aren't being met. Just imho.

 I guess it all comes down to communication in the relationship.

 All seriousness aside -- WHO!! WHO!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

just don't tell him :0


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually, i know all of that i just want some approval or to legitimze it somehow. We all know where there is going..first I have to wait,,, then


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> just don't tell him :0


 If it's harmless, i agree, better to keep it to yourself. 

 But if it's something that persists, like an ever-present third person in the room when you're being intimate with your partner, there may be something you need to talk about!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, i know all of that i just want some approval or to legitimze it somehow. We all know where there is going..first I have to wait,,, then


 Hahahhahhahahahah! I know you know  If you want approval,  you got it darlin'. Just cause i know where you're heading and i approve of THAT.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yea, are you supposed to think about yourself when you takin' care of your own business? :0


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, are you supposed to think about yourself when you takin' care of your own business? :0


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry, i'm in a weird mood


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sorry, i'm in a weird mood


I am just kidding.  It is okay, if you are hot.  don't worry, you earn my approval as well as someone else I know


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

afternoon Miss Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> afternoon Miss Jeanie


Hi NT..beautiful wife and daughter you have!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

well thanks.  I'm pretty lucky for sure.

the flow of your journal is pretty exciting today


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am just kidding.  It is okay, if you are hot.  don't worry, you earn my approval as well as someone else I know


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the flow of your journal is pretty exciting today


Yea, I am in a bit of an ornery mood today.  I am off of work so I have a little time to kil until my husband comes home and starts complaining about something I did or didn't do around the house.  I thought it was the wife who is supposed to nag   .  
I will be headed to the gym soon to get rid of some of this frustration.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

what could he possibly have to complain about ... perhaps you looking a little too good


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what could he possibly have to complain about ... perhaps you looking a little too good


yea.  More like "you spend more time at the gym then you do on the house"


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

it amazes me to no end that men still think like this.  If it's dirty and you don't like it, clean it.  I'd call him lazy. 

My father in law was really bad before I married my wife.  Once, while I was waiting for her (the big date  ), he asked me to get him a glass of water.  What was wrong with this question was that he was closer to the kitchen (in a small apt) than I was.  I laughed and said "no can do" ... so he called his wife from the bedroom to get the glass of water.   After years of abuse, she was like a maid ... sad sad to see.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Husband's prerogative. 

(j/k babe, don't hurt me.)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Jeanie  


Wow ! What is your journal rated ? LOL  
Everytime i see the pic in your sig I think " wow She should have a photo shoot and possibly some lifesize posters made  

Oh and i see you changed the title under your name again .   Someone has a crush on someone. Could he be the one that you are fantasizing about as mentioned in a few of the earlier posts ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am just kidding. It is okay, if you are hot. don't worry, you earn my approval as well as someone else I know


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie
> 
> 
> Wow ! What is your journal rated ? LOL
> ...


Uuhhhhmm,,,maybe?  I can't help it.  I have feelings and desires.... 
Thanks for al of the compliments....the signatures help motivate me to get my a** back in gear!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it amazes me to no end that men still think like this. If it's dirty and you don't like it, clean it. I'd call him lazy.
> 
> My father in law was really bad before I married my wife. Once, while I was waiting for her (the big date  ), he asked me to get him a glass of water. What was wrong with this question was that he was closer to the kitchen (in a small apt) than I was. I laughed and said "no can do" ... so he called his wife from the bedroom to get the glass of water.  After years of abuse, she was like a maid ... sad sad to see.


That will never happen with me...You have my word on it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sure it won't


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do you guys think it is bad to think about someome else when you are being intimate with your partners?  I always felt bad about that but, man does it help sometimes


Only if it's of me


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Only if it's of me


That would never happen to you!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning Hon 

Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric   
Who's Eric


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Hon
> 
> Who's Eric
> Who's Eric
> ...


+
I don't know if you really want to know.....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I want to know!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell me, who's Eric???????????????   

Good Morning- hope your having a good day!! That back shot is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  I want you to be my personal trainer


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Hon
> 
> Who's Eric  ........


  
 OH MY GOD I"M LAUGHING MY ASS OFF. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

SPILL IT girlfriend..no secrets here remember   

I'll guess...does his handle (username) start with G and end in O?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Jeanie.  Hope it's a good day for ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Good Morning Jeanie !  

This place is jumping already !  Who is eric ?  Silly Velvet !


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> SPILL IT girlfriend..no secrets here remember
> 
> I'll guess...does his handle (username) start with G and end in O?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

OHHHH- I think I know!! Hell yeah girl- go get 'em


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Is it in the air or something


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Is it in the air or something




female intuition!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> female intuition!!


D@mn , I KNEW I had too much estrogen.  i'm gonna go watch scar face again


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

or just read thread or two in the open chat.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh God Lord,  not another one...    first it was J'Bo then it was Gary then it was Ris..... does everyone on here have a crush on GOPRO?????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh God Lord,  not another one...    first it was J'Bo then it was Gary then it was Ris..... does everyone on here have a crush on GOPRO?????


 HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! Oh man.  For what it's worth (no offense to gp, of course!) I don't!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I guess the cat is out of the bag ?  





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> or just read thread or two in the open chat.



Oh, ws it that obvious?  
Who else has had a crush on him?  He is just my play or make believe boyfriend.  He lives too far away, but it is fun to pretend Now if we lived in the same state.....Houston, we would have a problem


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh God Lord, not another one...  first it was J'Bo then it was *Gary* then it was Ris..... does everyone on here have a crush on GOPRO?????


Huh ????


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

I was just teasin' ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I was just teasin' ya!


OOOOOOOOOOOOOO  your gonna get it !


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well I guess the cat is out of the bag ?
> 
> Oh, ws it that obvious?
> Who else has had a crush on him?  He is just my play or make believe boyfriend.  He lives too far away, but it is fun to pretend Now if we lived in the same state.....Houston, we would have a problem


Ahhhh.... every girl he flirts with... and that's alot of girls!!   
I for one don't see the appeal, I prefer this


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO  your gonna get it !


promises, promises!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ahhhh.... every girl he flirts with... and that's alot of girls!!


Really? So he is a big time player, eh?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Really? So he is a big time player, eh?


Noooo I wouldn't call him a player... just a flirt.  He's a big sweetie.  

Isn't my bf hot???


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Noooo I wouldn't call him a player... just a flirt. He's a big sweetie.
> 
> Isn't my bf hot???


Your boyfriend is a hottie!  But I like HUGE men.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Wait... let me show you hot...  check this pic out!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Wait... let me show you hot... check this pic out!!


   Okay, I bow down to that!  Are you a petite gal?  I am not so I need HUGE.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I am 5'6, 122 pounds.  He's 6'1 185 pounds.. we are a very cute couple!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Here is my current husband


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Here is my current husband


Kind of good looking for a little x

lol


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kind of good looking for a little x
> 
> lol


  I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

And his back What do you think about his build?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I don't understand what you mean?


All I see are little boxes with little red x's in them . No pics


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

hmmm, I will try to fix it or put them in my gallery


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Is this better?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Is this better?


I se pics now but when I click on it to enlarge it I get an error message 
*An error has occurred.

**You do not appear to be the owner of this album.
Make sure you are logged in.*

Please push the *Back* button on your browser to correct this problem.
Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, now try


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, now try


Good job Babe !   They are much better now.  Big guy !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

I am off to the gym to do cardio, then I will be volunteering at my daughter's haloween festival at school!!  this should be fun!  I love doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am off to the gym to do cardio, then I will be volunteering at my daughter's haloween festival at school!! this should be fun! I love doing this kind of stuff.


Morning Jeanie  

Have fun at school !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ahhhh.... every girl he flirts with... and that's alot of girls!!
> I for one don't see the appeal, I prefer this



I'm lost       Who's that in the pic?

ANd I feel so left out..should I be hankering for Gopro too?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 29, 2004)

That dude is HUGE Jeanie.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Morning Jeanie!!  What ya got planned for the weekend?? I've got the EXACT same cupboards in my kitchen as you do in yours!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm lost    Who's that in the pic?
> 
> ANd I feel so left out..should I be hankering for Gopro too?


That is my _*current*_ husband in the pic.  and you better not be hankering for Gopro if you know what is good for you


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> That is my _*current*_ husband in the pic.  and you better not be hankering for Gopro if you know what is good for you


 I'll call Mud Wrestling on Wheels, and make sure they set up the Deluxe Wrestling Ring for this one. It's got mud AND jello. 

 Don't forget girls, WHITE BIKINIS. 

 (My god, sometimes I swear I'm channeling a big, fat hairy guy.)


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll call Mud Wrestling on Wheels, and make sure they set up the Deluxe Wrestling Ring for this one. It's got mud AND jello.
> 
> Don't forget girls, WHITE BIKINIS.
> 
> (My god, sometimes I swear I'm channeling a big, fat hairy guy.)


Thongs or boy cut shorts?  I prefer the boy cut.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thongs or boy cut shorts?  I prefer the boy cut.


 I believe the big, fat, hairy man I channel would prefer thongs. But I'm partial to the boyshorts, myself.  hahahahahah!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

Well. I had first dibs and she ahs been here longer and never said anything about him so she Snoozed she loozed(  )!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

youz gilrz are crazeeeeee !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

Okay, on a more serious note.....the end is near for this marriage .  My husband blew up in front of my daughter, using the f word left and right, slaming things down and slammings doors closed .   My daughter was terrified.   She and I had a long talk and it really made me realize that it is time to go.  She kept saying, "Mommy, don't let him hurt you"  I explained that he has never touched me but I can sincerely understand her fear.  I do not and will not tolerate disrespect directed at me, especially in front of my children .  I am ready to go.  I have done some calculations and budgting, but I think I can make it.  I just can't take it anymore .

I Know that it is weird that I use emoticons, but humor is another way i deal with stress.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, on a more serious note.....the end is near for this marriage . My husband blew up in front of my daughter, using the f word left and right, slaming things down and slammings doors closed . My daughter was terrified. She and I had a long talk and it really made me realize that it is time to go. She kept saying, "Mommy, don't let him hurt you" I explained that he has never touched me but I can sincerely understand her fear. I do not and will not tolerate disrespect directed at me, especially in front of my children . I am ready to go. I have done some calculations and budgting, but I think I can make it. I just can't take it anymore .
> 
> I Know that it is weird that I use emoticons, but humor is another way i deal with stress.


Good luck Jeanie !  

My wife was in a relationship similar to yours ,but included physical abuse, for years . She finally got out. It was hard for her for awhile but she made it  Then she met me and it has been heaven on earth for her ever since    So she says .


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> .....the end is near for this marriage  .  My husband blew up in front of my daughter, using the f word left and right, slaming things down and slammings doors closed .   My daughter was terrified.   She and I had a long talk and it really made me realize that it is time to go.  She kept saying, "Mommy, don't let him hurt you"  I explained that he has never touched me but I can sincerely understand her fear.  I do not and will not tolerate disrespect directed at me, especially in front of my children .  I am ready to go.


Good. The last thing you want to teach your daughter is that this type of behaviour is exceptable. 

That type of thing is just not on - A partnership in life is about mutual love, respect and friendship. If your husband is not showing you that, then that relationship is not one you want your daughter to role model off...

You are making the right choice and we are all here to support you.



> I Know that it is weird that I use emoticons, but humor is another way i deal with stress.


 Humour is actually a mature way of dealing with stress (it is a mature coping mechanism!). And it is much better than curling up into a ball or regressing to childish behaviour in the hope that it all 'goes away' by itself or in the hope that someone will save you.

Good luck.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

I hope it's a good day for you Jeanie


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 30, 2004)

Good for YOU!!!  You can do it Hun!!   Be strong, do it for your daughter!!  If you need to talk, PM me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you all for your support.  I really need it.  My husband and I had a long talk this morning...of course that was after he accused me of going to the gym to meet someone there or just so that I could be "seen and admired".  I  had gotten up earlier then usual because I wanted to get to the gym and back before my kids woke up so that they wouldn't be awake with him without me around.  Don't worry, he would never hurt them...anyway, he also said someting about me living off of my own hype etc...people telling me how great I look.  

I tried to explain that I enjoy being at this lower weight and he feels that I still should want to look good for him too, which means to him gaining weight to look more womanly.   I respect that his taste is a fuller size woman but he has me and I WILL NOT change who I am to make him feel better . 
To make a really long story short, We had a serious talk about where we are headed.  We discussed seperating and I believe that is what will be happening.   We both agreed that we each needed to think on this so that we don't act out of selfishness.  
   Now I am just not sure what to do.  He did agree that I should stay in the house and he would move out so the kids wouldn't have so much disruption in their lives...He is their stepdad.  Thank God we don't have any kids together.  
My life is in limbo right now and I don't know what to do.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Good for you, Jeanie. It sounds like the right thing to do. And at least he was open to talking about this, and is being cooperative (saying he'll be the one to move out, etc.). You're definitely doing the right thing for your kids, and ultimately for yourself. It's always sad when a relationship comes down to a situation like this, but sometimes it's best to call it a day before things get worse. 

 I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> My life is in limbo right now and I don't know what to do.


 No. You DO know what to do. And you're doing it.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm here if you want to talk.


I want to call you but I am afraid I will start crying in the phone.  I havent really cried over this yet, except the exagerated crying I did this morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I want to call you but I am afraid I will start crying in the phone. I havent really cried over this yet, except the exagerated crying I did this morning.


 Call when you're ready. And hey, in your line of work (and my ex-line of work!), you should know by now, crying is perfectly OK and even good for you!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Ivy, I really appreciate your support.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Jeanie,

It is great to see you two sat down and talked it over. Seperating is a big step, but you are doing it for the right reasons and the fact he is letting you and the kids stay in the house is wonderful.



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> My life is in limbo right now and I don't know what to do.


As it was said, you do know what to do - and you are doing it. Listen to your head and follow your instincts. They are telling you what you need to do to survive to remain true to yourself emotionally, psychologically and physically.

Be strong. We are all here for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Jeanie,
> 
> It is great to see you two sat down and talked it over. Seperating is a big step, but you are doing it for the right reasons and the fact he is letting you and the kids stay in the house is wonderful.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about the instincts.  I just hate change.  I am scared .  We had been best friends for so long but I think I changed (grew) and he hasn't.  He wants a submissive wife and I want an equal who is not jealous.  Please keep telling me I am doing the right thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Despite the drama today, I managed to do cardio this morning and weight training this afternoon.

Incline DB Press
15 x 20
20 x 15
25 x 26
25 x 15
usually do 30's or even 35's but I am mentally drained 

Decline DB Press
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15
 super setted with decline abs 25 x 3

isolateral wide chest
25 x 15
25 x 15
35 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Crossovers 
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12
30 x 15

Tricep (singles) pull downs
20 x 20
30 x 15
30 x 15
30  to failure

push downs with V
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

ABS
situps with a 10 pound plate
30 x 3
ab crunch on ball 30 x 3


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

I know what you should do, Come to Australia. Live with us until you get settled 
My wife is a great cook and she can handle the diets and our kids could go berzerk together


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I know what you should do, Come to Australia. Live with us until you get settled
> My wife is a great cook and she can handle the diets and our kids could go berzerk together


Whoa, nice avatar!  
  I didn't realize you lived so far away!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, today is a new day .  My husband was away all day yesterday and had time to think about what has happened to our friendship.  We had a long talk and he *honestly realized* that he had really hurt me .  He really wants to work this out and is willing to change his ways and his perceptions.  There are a lot of things that were laid on the table and I think that this is going to be the test that needs to be tried before we give up on such a good thing.  We have always been best friends and then we just started to drift apart.  I am really hoping for the best here.  

Once again, thanks everyone for your support.  And don't worry, if things go back to how they were then we agreed to split, we just have to try this again.  
when he got up the morning he had already done some changing of his ways....I hugged him and encouraged his new behaviors!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

Good luck Hun!  I hope all works out for the best for you!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

Cardio one hour

My work out looks kinda weak but I am realy working on form

Shoulders
DB Press
15 x 20
20 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15

Single standing DB (behind neck)
15 x 15
15 x 15
15 x 20 (failure)

Lateral Raises
5 x 20
5 x 20
5 x 20
5 x 20 drop to 3 utnil failure

Rope Pulls (rear delts)
60 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

bent over lateral raises
15 x 15 x 3


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Whoa, nice avatar!
> I didn't realize you lived so far away!


Thanks J, That was about 2 weeks after my comp 
Australia is God's own  Good news about your man, sad to hear you won't be coming over


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning everyone.....I am starting a new and improved life today so it is only fitting that i start a new journal ......
*The Never Ending Journal to Perfection*


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well, today is a new day . My husband was away all day yesterday and had time to think about what has happened to our friendship. We had a long talk and he *honestly realized* that he had really hurt me . He really wants to work this out and is willing to change his ways and his perceptions. There are a lot of things that were laid on the table and I think that this is going to be the test that needs to be tried before we give up on such a good thing. We have always been best friends and then we just started to drift apart. I am really hoping for the best here.
> 
> Once again, thanks everyone for your support. And don't worry, if things go back to how they were then we agreed to split, we just have to try this again.
> when he got up the morning he had already done some changing of his ways....I hugged him and encouraged his new behaviors!


 OH! This is great news! How did i miss this yesterday! 
 Damn!

 I'm glad to hear you guys are gonna work on your relationship. This is a good sign on his part! 

 Best of luck!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Well, today is a new day . My husband was away all day yesterday and had time to think about what has happened to our friendship. We had a long talk and he *honestly realized* that he had really hurt me . He really wants to work this out and is willing to change his ways and his perceptions. There are a lot of things that were laid on the table and I think that this is going to be the test that needs to be tried before we give up on such a good thing. We have always been best friends and then we just started to drift apart. I am really hoping for the best here.
> 
> Once again, thanks everyone for your support. And don't worry, if things go back to how they were then we agreed to split, we just have to try this again.
> when he got up the morning he had already done some changing of his ways....I hugged him and encouraged his new behaviors!


Good luck Babe


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is a link to my new journal..http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38531


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> That is my _*current*_ husband in the pic.  and you better not be hankering for Gopro if you know what is good for you



He's pretty buff!  I LOVE your fridge...black..love it!

Na, Gopro's alllllllllllllllllllllllll yours..don't know him


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll call Mud Wrestling on Wheels, and make sure they set up the Deluxe Wrestling Ring for this one. It's got mud AND jello.
> 
> Don't forget girls, WHITE BIKINIS.
> 
> (My god, sometimes I swear I'm channeling a big, fat hairy guy.)



LMAO


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

K, finished reading everything now lol

Sorry to hear things were really bad between you and your hubby, but it sounds like you two had a good, much needed talk!  See you in your new journal


----------

